# GPS Gerät ausleihen im Raum Nürnberg



## Didi123 (27. April 2006)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, wo man sich im Raum Roth-Schwabach-Nbg (-FÜ) ein GPS Gerät zum Testen ausleihen kann? 
Hab' nämlich keine Lust mir Eines zu kaufen, um dann möglicherweise feststellen zu müssen, dass mir die Geschichte doch nicht so gefällt...
Will so etwas erstmal ausprobieren!

Evtl. Sport-Scheck? Eher nicht, oder doch...?

Didi


----------



## Nasi (27. April 2006)

Hi Du,
Intersport in Erlangen leit so etwas aus. War zumindesten vor 2 Jahren so. 

Gruss Nasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (27. April 2006)

Roadstar KTM in Fürth in der Nähe der Tucher Brauerei könnt evtl. auch was haben. Hab mir meins da gekauft. Der kennt sich voll gut aus mit so Navizeuch.

Gruß Showman


----------

